# 4/19 Cobia trip



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

If the weather permits,I will have spots for two anglers. Will be leaving out of Orange Beach. My first trip for Cobia in the Gulf so would appreciate some guys with experience. Have one guy already comitted so with a 4 way split my guess is about a $50-$70.00 split depending on where we run. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

BTT hope you guys saw this.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Still have 2 slots. Based on some good advice we are going to run out to the rigs out in front of Dauphin Island so won't burn as much gas. Probably more in the 30-35 range.If you are long on experience but short on cashor for that matter good with a deck brush or know a lot of good jokes,don't sweat the share price.I am going regardless,and my boat is a little tough to run with just two people.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

God I would love to take you up on this Jim but wife has me committed to a wedding shower for my niece. :banghead:banghead

Still trying to talk her into letting me come to Gulf Shores to put my new decals on.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

good hunting guys looks like it could be pretty ruff in the morning...make sure you guys stay safe...And Jim I will vouch for Bruce (Dailysaw) he's a great guy and very good angler.



SATURDAY...NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING WEST LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE MORNING. .



Mike


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Got acrew. Look forward to meeting everybody.


----------

